# Central Coast California



## Prunedale HBR (Sep 11, 2010)

Ron here. My dad bought a box about 2 years ago for his garden. When I retired from the military and moved back to my hometown, I was immediately hooked on bees. The fever spread to my neighbor and now Pruneadale HBR (Honey Bee Rescue) was formed. We're a small operation... 3 people and 8 hives, but we're having fun and doing what we can to save bees that may otherwise be exterminated. I contacted local exterminators and told them to refer bee issues to me. All but one of our hives are rescues or extractions. 
As beekeeping seems to be a neverending learning hobby, I have questions. I'm looking forward to the views of others in the forum and I hope I can help in certain cases.

We're located in Prunedale, CA (Just North of Salinas) and service most of Monterey County.

My first question is about ANTS. Hate em!!! Please take a look at my post under pests if you can help!! Thanks!

Oh Yeah, We've been videoing... YouTube-search for cronflint. Extraction on Pebble Beach and a huge swarm that showed up in our back yard.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, cans of oil under your hive stand posts will slow the ants. We had ants cross a cattle feeder full of water to get to a hive in the center and destroy it within hours. If they want it bad enough anti-gravity hive stands will not work. Simple ant poisons on the ground work for ants and other pests. Small hive beetle treatment, Gard Star is a ground application.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord, CA. SF Bay Area
Ants haven't caused us any trouble this year, last year they bothered the hives a little.
There's a new book out coastal california beekeeping, talks a little about the foggy area down there.
www.calbeebook.com


----------

